#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 請各位教我一下...靈感是從何方來??

## 雷夫

請各位教我一下...靈感是從何方來??
我怎嚜絞盡腦汁都想不出好的圖...
請各位大大教一下...(究竟我是國中生)...

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

> 請各位教我一下...靈感是從何方來??
> 我怎嚜絞盡腦汁都想不出好的圖...
> 請各位大大教一下...(究竟我是國中生)...


隨便出門來逛街
多看漫畫、卡通、雜誌
玩上線遊戲
看報紙
打電腦看小說~上網來逛會出現靈感啦

----------


## 和魯夫

腦內的妄想  :onion_40:  (一秒)
有時看到某物品或事情就會有...
漫畫動畫也可以XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

靈感來自生活的瑣事~~′ ▽`/
通常隨時都會出來′ ▽`

----------


## NPfox

蹲廁所。

----------


## 雷夫

謝謝各位~~
哈!!馬上去蹲廁所~~  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不才覺得，只是我在這邊說個三言兩語，無法把這龐大的主題說完。
推荐一本書：

「賴聲川的創意學」(此為完整書名)

畢竟人家是把這主題分析到一整本書，
可見這並不好說明。
有興趣～就去書局找找吧，
這本是熱門書，應該不難找才對。
其中是對靈感與創意來源的分析與實行法，談得很深。

順提，絕無廣告嫌疑XD

----------


## 阿難

如果你是要創作怪獸的話
黑板上粉刷刷痕有時會像動物的身體部份啊
給些想像力吧

----------


## 漣漪月影

我的靈感來自於動畫.線上遊戲.圖片.
音樂.作夢.睡前冥想.座公車冥想.上課無聊幻想...
從這些來的~
呵呵~

----------


## MINE

其實靈感是外太空來的宇宙電波
這就是為什麼很多人會有類似的靈感跟點子
因為他們只是剛好被同一個宇宙電波給照到

(出自新漫畫狂戰記XD，其實滿有道理的)

----------


## Freelancer

靈感是從生活來的吧, 多注意身邊的事物, 靈感就會忽然跳出來了。 但最好不要一直在想"我要靈感我要靈感我要靈感" 不然就會啥也想不出來 (個人經驗)

----------


## 狼馬

生活上...工作上....朋友交流上.....漫畫上....等等
其實很多很多 但如果不願意走出去 靈感自然會少些....
多多與朋友交流 多充實自我 靈感自然會出現
所以囉 與其坐在創作桌前發呆
不如外出走走 

不可彙言的 在下的創作大都來自於生活中
當然有些部份是狂想啦 ^^bb
有時後也來自於遊戲中或電影中

多看多想多好奇 ^^
高中時期美術老師的名句啊 XDDD

----------


## 布雷克

高速公路上欣賞風景

我特別喜歡看晚上的夜景呼嘯而過,一堆想法很快就冒出來

還有白天稻田的金黃,大群飛鳥補蟲的畫面我會想像成一場激烈的空戰

刺激極了呀XD

出去走走是個好方法,一直看著同樣的房間還有自己熟悉的環境味道

怎麼可能想出新的東西呢^^

----------


## 狼漪

靈感....
什麼都可以是呀
只要有心
就會有靈感了^^
加油~加油~
我也是國三生= ="
你如果上課上不下去的話
就畫畫吧
(我知道我不乖= =)
你做的甩尾動畫很好呀!!

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## 野狼1991

我都是聽音樂和看書XDDD

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

發呆的時候，有時會有一道光穿過頭
這時靈感就來了~~

不過我都翻一下漫畫靈感就來了，
但是有靈感卻畫不出來  :onion_29:

----------


## 北極狼

> 發呆的時候，有時會有一道光穿過頭
> 這時靈感就來了~~
> 
> 不過我都翻一下漫畫靈感就來了，
> 但是有靈感卻畫不出來


看書和電視,漫畫也有

----------


## 笨狗~~

靈感阿...
笨狗都是無意間就有的耶...
有的時候是睡覺睡到一半就忽然有靈感=  =
在路上晃晃也會有QQ
或是多看書籍多想像一堆有的沒的
自然就有很多靈感哩~
雖然笨狗的靈感總是比實際畫出來的東西好太多了...(跪倒)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

*來自天神的旨意*(被拖出去

以上胡鬧=ˇ="

靈感阿，其實很多捏=ˇ=
我的靈感來自多方面的事物
上課啦、聽音樂啦、晚上睡不著的時候啦...等
有時候看到網站上或是雜誌上一些很有個性的圖就會躍躍欲試的想畫畫看
或是看到某些東西，垂直思考和水平思考就一起出來了

上課時的靈感很多，因為根本沒在認真上課...(被打
聽音樂的畫完全要看個人喜好，我畫圖靈感來自音樂的成分比較多
我會依照我想畫的意境去選歌
假如我今天想畫很壯烈很雄偉的圖，我會選擇交響樂或重金屬(我聽交響樂的成分居多)
如果想畫很可愛很俏皮的，我會選擇聽輕快的音樂(日文歌居多)
晚上睡不著嘛...基本上這以前我常幹
只要一超過睡覺的標準時間，整個人就是High到睡不著=ˇ=
(結果就這樣迎接隔天的早晨...)

以上是我靈感來源啦=ˇ=

----------


## 雷夫

謝謝,你們寶貴的意見~
原來是這樣:

長大已後我開始明白,
為什麼畫得比人家好,
學的比人家快,
大家都在看我畫的漫畫,
大家都在學我畫的畫,
大大的努力不會輸給你,
把大大的色筆握在手裡面,
有空就去狼之樂園,
把手牽著一起夢遊~

周杰倫 聽媽媽的話~

"光速" 溜~

----------

